# Best homestead rabbit?



## JWK (Apr 8, 2006)

I was trying to find the post I read some months ago about a certain type of rabbit that was smaller than the typical CA or NZ, but had a better bone/meat ratio. I can't find it.

So I figured, why not ask what the favorites are? I'm looking for food just for the family. I don't care if it gets as big as a NZ or CA. And after you tell me your favorites, how many do I need for a famiy of four?

Thanks!


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

I figure I like NZ the best, but mainly because of the option to have colors, plus you start with a MEAT rabbit, although I do know there are many others. My experiences with NZ's as a kid were different than most, too, with them being the tamest of our meat breeds. 

To figure how many I would need to feed my family, I figured out how many lbs of meat we would want in a month, and then figured an average of seven live kits a kindling, butchering out at about 2 lbs a rabbit. I figured My estimates would be a bit low, so I would likely have extras...which is fine, as I can sell them to others for food or breeders, or freeze/can the extras for the leaner months, which I am sure there will be. I figured out we would want about 2 litters a month. I got six does so I can have a good rotation, every month two will be pregnant, two will have just kindled, and two will have four-eight week olds, and I will have two litters ready to butcher, from the does that are currently pregnant... 

Of course, my does are only about 7 weeks now, so it will be a while before I see how well it works out. Maybe it will be too much meat...maybe not. 

I know that you were wanting a different breed, but I don't have a variety of experience, yet.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Dutch are small rabbits with a good dressout percentage. A five lb adults will provide a 2.5 lb carcasses reliably. So it takes two to feed family of four.

Being smaller you can use smaller cages too. The Dutch as a group are good mothers, they raise their litters succesfully and will foster kits from other breeds too.

Have a good day!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

rabbitgeek said:


> Dutch are small rabbits with a good dressout percentage. A five lb adults will provide a 2.5 lb carcasses reliably. So it takes two to feed family of four.
> 
> Being smaller you can use smaller cages too. The Dutch as a group are good mothers, they raise their litters succesfully and will foster kits from other breeds too.
> 
> Have a good day!


Uh... that's a lot of meat per person, Rabbitgeek - 1.25 pounds per person?


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

May be a florida white your thinking of.
My DH and I eat a whole rabbit per meal. the dogs get the ribs minus the strips of meat on top. We save that and use it for gound meat.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

MaggieJ said:


> Uh... that's a lot of meat per person, Rabbitgeek - 1.25 pounds per person?


teehheee...you haven't met my Artificer yet, have you?  1.25lbs would just about do it 

I think, if I were doing rabbits JUST for self sufficiency (and not because I like particular breeds) I'd probably have French Angoras and Rex (or possibly the dutch...). French angoras are quite large, and have a good bit of meat on them (originally raised AS meat rabbits). They also, of course, have that glorious wool that can be spun up into yarn or felted. The Rex, I figure, because of meat and FUR. Although the American seems to have a great pelt as well. 

now...if I REALLY wanted a bun just to raise for my meat and possibly fur...I'd go with mutts. Raise whatever adapted well enough to my area.


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

I keep turning down Flemish Giants to hold out for Silver Fox which I hope to make my main breed. The SF is supposed to have a very high dress out percentage, some lines challenging NZW, supposedly. They are also supposed to be a very friendly, laid back rabbit, on the whole good mothers, etc. They won't produce like a NZW in every way, but I think being "interesting" counts for a lot. It's also nice to be able to sell your best animals for $50-$75 as breeders to hobbyists! Selling just one of those per litter would make the rest of the fryers free.

I toyed with the idea of keeping a French Angora colony or two and a Rex colony or two, but my Rex seem to be growing pretty slow and even full grown are not really what I would call a large rabbit. The little buck I have now is maybe around 4 lbs at 13 weeks, on freed fed 18% pellets, greens, timothy and whatever else I come across that sounds like a rabbit could eat it and survive. They are very friendly, though, and fairly in demand here, so we'll play it out and see how it goes.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

MaggieJ said:


> Uh... that's a lot of meat per person, Rabbitgeek - 1.25 pounds per person?


Kind of, but subtract the weight of the bones.

Also, if you cut it up some people like the hindquarter and other people like the forelegs.

It kind of evens out. And any leftovers can be for lunch. 
Ever had rabbit salad sandwich?

If you butcher at 12 weeks the Dutch are around 2 to 2 1/2 lbs, dressing out at about 1 lb carcass, which will also feed four.

Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> I think, if I were doing rabbits JUST for self sufficiency (and not because I like particular breeds) I'd probably have French Angoras and Rex (or possibly the dutch...). French angoras are quite large, and have a good bit of meat on them (originally raised AS meat rabbits). They also, of course, have that glorious wool that can be spun up into yarn or felted. The Rex, I figure, because of meat and FUR. Although the American seems to have a great pelt as well.


For just self sufficiency, I would not raise Angoras. Too much labor involved.

As an income producing animal, yes. 

My lovely wife raised New Zealands before raising French Angoras. She started selecting Angoras for meat bodies and spinning wool. We had fun as more than one judge asked if she was crossing French Angoras with NZ. Nope, don't need to because the French have the body type if people would just select for it.

Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

PulpFaction said:


> I keep turning down Flemish Giants to hold out for Silver Fox which I hope to make my main breed.


Flemish Giants need BIG cages and reinforced floors too.

Have a good day!


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

rabbitgeek said:


> Flemish Giants need BIG cages and reinforced floors too.
> 
> Have a good day!


I'm building my colony hutches this weekend, is 4x8 with a 2x4 shelf big enough? LOL, regardless, they won't be for Flemish. Thrianta and Rex for now, Silver Fox when I can afford to ship them up here.


----------



## jkmlad (Jun 18, 2009)

Florida Whites would be my first choice for a Homestead Rabbit. Smaller than most meat rabbits, but still very "growthy" when young. Easy to dress out, white fur, and my buyers really liked them. Very hearty rabbits, easy kindlers, and very good at raising litters.


----------



## Devoville (Mar 23, 2009)

It's the Champagnes that have a better meat to bone ratio. Florida Whites and Dutch and Rex are just as good.


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

I second the Dutch recommendation. My pair is very meaty, the markings are very attractive, temperaments are lovely, and the doe is an excellent mother.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

Mini-satins are WONDERFUL meat rabbits. high meat yield. but MEAN! I'll see if I can find my info on them.
found it
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=264555


----------



## ODINSWORN (Jun 8, 2010)

any one ever raised polish for meat?


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

ODINSWORN said:


> any one ever raised polish for meat?


I know one person who was raising Polish and using the surplus for meat. "Cornish rabbits" - single serving size.


----------



## ODINSWORN (Jun 8, 2010)

MaggieJ said:


> I know one person who was raising Polish and using the surplus for meat. "Cornish rabbits" - single serving size.


ha ha, it seems like even with a good meat to waste ratio at some point the extra cleaning per pound would become a pain.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

If I remember correctly, this person was raising mainly for show and sale, but using the culls for the table. Practical and it would help keep the standards high.


----------



## monsoon (Feb 28, 2008)

I just switched from NZW's and Cali's to Dutch and am loving it. The most agression i get is a grunt from Sweet Tooth and thats only when i check the nest box without a bribe. I am currently having her foster a couple of extra kits so if a grunt is all i get i'm a happy camper. My feed seems to last forever since the switch and with the feed bill down i didn't hesitate to double my rabbitry a few days ago when i found a 4-h'er selling her stock and man am i excited these new ones are awesome looking. I have'nt butchered any of mine yet but have butchered Dutch last fall when i was considering switching to a smaller breed. I have to say i was impressed with their meat to bone ratio and made my decision to change this year easier. Due to their small size, temperment and looks i have actually been making a cash in hand profit this year. This isn't a great amount but i am in the positive. That being said i do plan on purchasing more equipment to revamp my rabbitry so i will most likely take a loss in the books but i believe most of us here include other things in our definition of profit such as full bellies and smiles.


----------



## Kicking_Bird (Aug 24, 2011)

rabbitgeek said:


> Dutch are small rabbits with a good dressout percentage. A five lb adults will provide a 2.5 lb carcasses reliably. So it takes two to feed family of four.
> 
> Being smaller you can use smaller cages too. The Dutch as a group are good mothers, they raise their litters succesfully and will foster kits from other breeds too.
> 
> Have a good day!


Hi All ! I'm new to the Forum and I found this Site while seaching out Info. on different Rabbit Breed's, I was thinking about the Dutch Rabbit's as a Breed to start with, So I did a search here and found this Topic and It seem's the Dutch are a good choice, Easy to handle and good Mother's and also good for Meat production, After reading all the Info. here I think I'll go with the Dutch, Thank's !

Kenny


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

Heck after reading this thread, even I'M almost ready to bail on my Thriantas and Silver Fox and get Dutch!


----------



## EnnisLakeFarm (Jul 18, 2010)

I think the SF needs another vote  Mine are so sweet, good mamas, decent litters... And the FUR!
My philosophy is that you should get a breed that You find appealing. Personally I think NewZealands are really ugly (I don't care for the head/face structure), so I won't have them in my barn.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

I might eat a half pound of meat in a meal.. probably not... I bet one of the hindlegs off the 3lb rabbit carcasses I got last week which are about 6-7oz would make a meal for me. My husband has learned to stop buying me my own steak or pork chop and just cut a few ounces off his. Which is one reason I don't mind butchering the mini rex. What am I going to do with a whole 3lb carcass except use it as dog food anyway? It would go bad in the fridge before I ate 3lbs (minus bone) of meat.

I like my champagne d'argent but I do regret now selling my dutch buck to breed purebred mini rex. I've come full circle and gone from breeding mutts to breeding purebreds to breeding mutts again. There was really no reason I needed to get in to show quality mini rex except the show/pet crowd on every forum yelling about how only quality purebreds should be multiplying. They do bring in a little extra cash and fun genetic experiments though.


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

Ennis, since this thread started I did get my Silver Foxes and I LOVE them! I sure am facing a space crunch here in the city with them though, That extra linear foot of cage space per rabbit is seriously becoming an issue for me. :/

But you're right, the main thing is you pick a rabbit that appeals to you. If you don't even like rabbits, just like to eat them, by all means get the most efficient thing you can (NZW or Cal from solid, proven lines) but if you actually enjoy being around the animals you raise, pick something you like the looks of find someone with them that is raising them for what you want to raise them for.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I had creme d'argents before and was very happy with them as a meat animal. But now its rex. They suit me fine. Silver fox, I had but I couldn't stand the shedding mess.


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

We have been using a SF buck and Cali Doe(which I kinda dont recommend) and NZW doe. I dont know if it just the lines or what, but the first litter with the NZW was 10 with 8 surviving. Dressout was at about 1.5-2.0 lbs at 10 weeks average per rabbit. The neatest thing was our cali doe which had small litters when bred to a NZW buck but recently she had 13 with so far 8 surviving from the SF. I have also noticed that the kits grow pretty quick and put on weight fast, especially in the finishing weeks. I am going to grow this litter out to 12 weeks and see what the difference is.....

If I had to recommend anything to anyone, I would go with a nice SF buck if you can find one, and a couple of good NZW does. SF are laid back compared to say NZW and Calis that I have seen....

I like the larger breeds though, so I would go with any of them myself. Now my wife would definitely love the dutch and smaller rabbits I.E. Florida, polish....I hope she doesnt find this thread or else she will try to make me get rid of the biggins...LOL


----------



## Countrygent51 (Jul 30, 2011)

"I like my champagne d'argent but I do regret now selling my dutch buck to breed purebred mini rex. I've come full circle and gone from breeding mutts to breeding purebreds to breeding mutts again. There was really no reason I needed to get in to show quality mini rex except the show/pet crowd on every forum yelling about how only quality purebreds should be multiplying. They do bring in a little extra cash and fun genetic experiments though."

I certainly wouldn't "yell" at anybody about not raising purebreds (rabbits, sheep, cattle, whatever) and you should do whatever you want. With the decline of so many breeds as measured by the rare breed conservancy organizations, I do think there is merit in raising quality purebreds even if you don't show a lot just to keep breed numbers strong and different genetic lines available. In the case of Mini Rex I doubt if there is any threat of breed extinction on the near horizon, but so many breeds that were once commonplace kind of "disappeared" before people realized it over the past few decades. The time it takes to do rabbit chores, buy feed, clean manure pans, etc is not really different for a purebred versus a crossbred herd, albeit recognizing the merits of "hybrid vigor" in the case of some crosses. So....one more vote for keeping purebreds of whatever breed most appeals to you.


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

Seems like Franco's list of rare breeds has been significant in helping some breeds. I have a feeling that the Silver Fox will fall off the list by the next time it is published. Even in the last couple of years it seems interest in that breed has surged. Same for the Chins (All three, it seems.) The Angora following is small but dedicated, they will probably always be rare, but I doubt they will be in any real danger of extinction.

The Cinnamon, American Sable, Silver (Though Honorine has them!), Blanc de Hotot and Lilac seem to be breeds I never really hear of anyone working with at all. Maybe they have strong followings in parts of the country, but those aren't particularly vocal breeders. Some breeds attract small but voraciously dedicated followings, like the Belgian Hare, though that is one I worry about. All of these breeds have potential as excellent meat breeds, with the possible exception of the Belgian and Silver. (But hey, all rabbits are made of meat.)

I definitely hope people consider these things if they are looking for a meat rabbit. Selling just one or two superior kits to other breeders per litter will not only help the breed, but pay for your meat and make your dinner FREE! How much more motivation do ya need? LOL


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

The Champayne D' Argent was on the rare breed list, so I got a trio of them in january. So far i've gotten 1 litter from each of the does. I pure bred and 1 silver fox x champ as one of the does was bred when I got her.
I know it's not the buck, becuse I have used him to breed xbreds and three way crosses. None of them have missed ever.
The pure breds though. What a pain in the rump. I am going to hate putting the does in the freezer this fall. I kept 2 kits from the pure bred litter for replacement, but I am thinking i don't want them any more either.


----------



## ilovehome (Sep 5, 2010)

I've been looking for a small meat breed that has a good personality, and show qualities, and decided on Havanas. I have some of the commercial size rare breeds (Americans), and was considering Lilacs seriously because they seem to be the perfect smaller size for hubby and me. But there would be nobody here to show against, so some of the fun would be gone. My only cage aggressive rabbit is a Florida White--so it is not an impressive breed to me, (although they have great muscles). If the Havanas don't work, I may go back to Mini Lops. I do want at least one breed that has competitors on the show table! I have a Satin Angora Buck that is filling out nicely and may produce some nice crossed meat rabbits, too. Hmmm, may cross him with the FW and see what happens.


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah, I'm spoiled, if it's not a no-drama breeder, I won't keep it. I'm sure there are lines of Champagnes out there with good mothers, easy breeders, I certainly wouldn't mess with one that wasn't.

In the really rare breeds, the ability to reproduce efficiently seems like it should be especially high on the selection priority list, but apparently that is not the case.


----------



## lethalfire (Apr 29, 2011)

I am new to the whole raising for meat, I started out w/ flemish giants as pets because I LOVE the tempermant and silly antics they have and yes I love the size we also have great danes so I guess when we do something we do it big LOL. But I also have NZW's and a Red NZ doe for my meat rabbits, I haven't crossed a NZW w/ one of my flemishes yet but I might try it to see if I like the meat it produces. Otherwise I am planning on keeping a pure line of both flemishes and NZW's that way I am not limited to just meat sells but can also sell as pets.


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

We currently have 2 NZB does, 1 NZW doe, and 1 Flemish/American cross doe.. 

Size wise, we are encouraged by what we have seen in the growth rate of the flemish... but we haven't fed a litter yet...

The NZ's seem to grow ok... ready to go at 10 weeks... but they EAT ALOT!!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

my favorite would have to be the Dutch. The two-color coats are classic and a challenge for any breeder. The temperaments are generally good. The breed overall has excellent mothering abilities, raising over 90% of kits born. We even used them as foster mothers. The bodies are excellent for rabbit meat with a dressout percentage over 60%. Being half the size of your standard meat rabbit has advantages in handling, housing and feed considerations. Since we had good results on the show table we were able to sell and trade our rabbits for extra income or other goodies. So for meat, fur, pets, and show it was a win-win-win situation. For an overall good homestead rabbit you can't beat the Dutch.


----------

